# Lime Crime lipstick swatches



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

These are dif swatches on dif lightings.    Lippies in order from left to right are:   Cosmopop Geradium Airborne unicorn  Chinchilla Babette Coquette Great pink planet Contessa fluorescent


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@]  Here hun!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 29, 2014)

Chinchilla looks divine. Thank you so much!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Chinchilla looks divine. Thank you so much!


   Oh for REAlll.   I posted a lip swatch of this before.  Here below now.  It's amazing this color


----------

